# Kitchen Cabinet Refacing



## marcmendoza (Jan 3, 2004)

HI,

My wife and I are in the process of refacing our kitchen cabinets. We're looking for a reputable cabinet door manufacturer and wondered if anyone could offer any guidance. We're considering a company called Cabinet Door Depot (http://www.cabinetdoorsdepot.com/). Has anyone heard of them??? I can't seem to find any information on them but whats on their website...

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

I've never heard of them - but that doesn't mean much in the day of the internet. Your LHS should be able to give you some recommendations.. or they might have something that would work for you.


----------



## cabinetdoors (Oct 14, 2005)

*cabinet doors*



marcmendoza said:


> HI,
> 
> My wife and I are in the process of refacing our kitchen cabinets. We're looking for a reputable cabinet door manufacturer and wondered if anyone could offer any guidance. We're considering a company called Cabinet Door Depot (http://www.cabinetdoorsdepot.com/). Has anyone heard of them??? I can't seem to find any information on them but whats on their website...
> 
> ...


Try www.cabinetdoors.com. I do their web page. They make excellent quality doors, drawer fronts, and drawer boxes. bob


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I would like to think that those cabinets are done considering the post is 22 months old .


----------



## GentryB (Jul 18, 2008)

Check out www.taylorcabinetdoor.com they are a custom cabinet door manufacturing company.


----------

